# 25 acres, partially wooded, well and septic EC MN



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'm posting this for a friend. He has a really nice and isolated piece of property. It has one mobile home on it now but it is set up for at least one more. The trailer on it now is in poor shape but livable. It has plenty of mature oaks, and some grassland. Lots of deer, pheasant, turkeys, It has a creek running through it and has a pond. It is located 3 miles from a very nice fishing lake with walleyes, northern pike, blue channel cats, bass, and pan fish. 

It is in Kanabec county Minnesota. It is about 70 miles north of the Twin Cities area.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Tink,

I am looking for land but probably in Otter Tail county. The land you mention is likely too expensive because it is too close to the cities. Do you know how much they are asking?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Nimrod said:


> Tink,
> 
> I am looking for land but probably in Otter Tail county. The land you mention is likely too expensive because it is too close to the cities. Do you know how much they are asking?


Sorry, I was going to put it in the OP.
$58,000


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Do you have an exact legal description, like range, township, section, ect?


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

tinknal said:


> I'm posting this for a friend. He has a really nice and isolated piece of property. It has one mobile home on it now but it is set up for at least one more. The trailer on it now is in poor shape but livable. It has plenty of mature oaks, and some grassland. Lots of deer, pheasant, turkeys, It has a creek running through it and has a pond. It is located 3 miles from a very nice fishing lake with walleyes, northern pike, blue channel cats, bass, and pan fish.
> 
> It is in Kanabec county Minnesota. It is about 70 miles north of the Twin Cities area.


Is it a creek or is it the snake river?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

MNBobcat said:


> Is it a creek or is it the snake river?


It's a creek. No where near the Snake. My guess is that it flows in to the Ann river.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Nimrod said:


> Do you have an exact legal description, like range, township, section, ect?


I'll give my friend a call when I'll know he is in the house. I think he has it listed so if I can get the name of the Realtor it is probably online.


----------

